# One for my wading buddies...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Wednesday night's sunset from Bolivar.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Really nice! I like that one alot.


----------



## dpdogwood (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Pod said:


> Really nice! I like that one alot.


You beat me to it -- my sentiments exactly.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Thanks guys*

Though I would rate the trip as poor overall, I got some "Plan B" shots that I'm quite plesed with and have several variations on this shot. I've always felt guilty about not posting more fishing pix here, but for me it's either you fish or shoot, but not both. This shot certianly has a nice mood to it.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

That is just beautiful Rusty. I see a pretty big slick in front of him. The colors are nice as well as the silhouette and the reflection of the sun on the water.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Every waders most passionate dream! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Nice. Thanks for that Rusty. Come on flounder season!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

That's amazing. I just wish I was the wader in that picture.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Another nice one. Thanks for sharing!............ wtc


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Very Nice. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mr.Warsaw (Jun 12, 2004)

*Wade Fish*

That is a great picture!!!


----------

